
Malbolge: Esoteric Programming Language - henrik_w
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge
======
brudgers
Interview with creator: [http://esoteric.codes/post/101675489813/interview-
with-ben-o...](http://esoteric.codes/post/101675489813/interview-with-ben-
olmstead)

Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4042148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4042148)

